# Power button messed up



## Crewski (Jul 22, 2011)

I woke up tonight to find the power button on my thunderbolt has basically died. It won't respond when I push it...either on the rom I'm running or in cwr. The odd thing it that my phone randomly reacts as if it has been long pressed, meaning the reboot menu pops up. Any suggestions?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## deafpatrick (Sep 2, 2011)

Had the same problem with my EVO on Sprint and now I'm seeing signs of it on my Thunderbolt. I haven't taken it to the store yet but my experience through Sprint was awful. They claimed to have replaced the power button twice which didn't help.

Hopefully the Verizon experience will be a better one.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## wotdsm (Jul 18, 2011)

Go to a vzw store and tell them it's messed up. They'll overnight you a new phone. Same thing just happened to me!

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

Same thing just happened to me last night. Woke up and phone was turned off. Wouldn't turn on. Its all mushy like. Did a battery pull (don't know if that was relevant) but then it worked. Crazy.

sent from Michael jacksons' doctors' cell mate


----------



## Classicmm (Nov 7, 2011)

Give this a read:

http://www.teambamf.net/f15/%5Bhow-%5D-mod-your-power-button-1320/

Good vid in there for TB teardown


----------



## Crewski (Jul 22, 2011)

I was able to flash another Rom and the issue cleared up and was working fine...until I went to bed. I woke up the next day and the same thing was happening. Power button wouldn't respond and had a mind of its own. I left it sit for several hours and it magically fixed itself and has been working since. That was on Friday. I guess its software related somehow.

Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk


----------



## Texas_T-Bolt (Sep 25, 2011)

Looks like ima have to keep a look out on mine I just brought me a new charge port but I need a guide on how-to replace it I mean I can do the process just wanna make sure the instructions are good in work I have soldering ready tho..

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

Crewski said:


> I was able to flash another Rom and the issue cleared up and was working fine...until I went to bed. I woke up the next day and the same thing was happening. Power button wouldn't respond and had a mind of its own. I left it sit for several hours and it magically fixed itself and has been working since. That was on Friday. I guess its software related somehow.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk


glad to see it worked out. After you flashed a new rom it probly just needed to settle

sent from Michael jacksons' doctors' cell mate


----------



## rnot (Aug 19, 2011)

Classicmm said:


> Give this a read:
> 
> http://www.teambamf....er-button-1320/
> 
> Good vid in there for TB teardown


Has anyone had any luck with this mod? I have this power button issue as well, and was considering this.


----------

